# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Axolotl help please

## MeepersGonnaMeep

Hi everyone,

I have no idea why, but my friend and I are thinking about buying an axolotl for my french teacher :Wink:  We would like to know what size tank one axolotl would need, what food they need, cleaning, etc. I found one for sale in my area but it is on a diet of bloodworms and brine shrimp, my french teacher would NOT like any of that :Wink:  I found pellets for sale, but I don't know if he will accept the pellets after the live food, what do you guys think, will I be able to convert to pellets?

thanks

----------


## AshSeek

hi there! they would need a minimum of a 20 gallon long (not tall) for one. Any additional axolotl after that needs an additional ten gallons. so if you have two axolotls, you need a 30 gallon minimum. Length is always better than height. Depending on size black worms or frozen blood worms are a good staple for young juvenile axolotls. when they get older nightcrawler or red wriggles are the staple. you might cut them up. Also make sure you buy from from a fish shop (always live) or ones that haven't been exposed to chemicals ( like from gardens.)  pellets can be used for adults also not so much very small babies. if you email me i can send you a basic care sheet. ashseek@live.com just ask for a care sheet so i know

----------


## Xavier

Hello! This kind of question is more likely to get better responses on our sister forum, Caudata.org. Here's the link to that website if you want to ask it there too: http://www.caudata.org/

Anyways, before you get an axolotl, consider this. You'd have to have at least a 10 gallon aquarium for one axolotl, you would have to get non-toxic aquarium sand or use a bare bottom tank, and plant it with live aquatic plants, hides, and other decor so it can hide if it feels the need too. Another important thing to consider, you also have to cycle the aquarium for at least a month before anything can live in it, due to animals producing toxic amounts of ammonia. Here's a separate link so you can figure out how to cycle it before your new addition comes along: http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/cyclingEDK.shtml 

And one other thing, are you ready to buy earthworms for it to eat? Axolotls can eat other food options, but the earthworm is arguably the best, and other foods can cause problems later in life if you don't have a varied diet. Here's some more articles for you to look over: http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/foods.shtml http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/foods2.shtml http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/worms.shtml http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/worms2.shtml 

And finally, a few more direct care-sheets for you to look at: http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Am...exicanum.shtml http://www.axolotl.org/ http://www.caudata.org/axolotl-sanctuary/

Thank you for your time, and please, for the well being of your new pet, please read at least some of the articles I have provided.  :Smile:

----------


## MeepersGonnaMeep

I appreciate the help. Thanks you all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

